# Karambit



## TallAdam85 (Jul 10, 2004)

undefinedundefined
Hello I am starting to train with the karambit Knife I was just wondering what brand was the best 

i been looking at mainly www.karambit.com

any ways thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2004)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> undefinedundefined
> Hello I am starting to train with the karambit Knife I was just wondering what brand was the best
> 
> i been looking at mainly www.karambit.com
> ...



Welcome to the world of karambits!!!

I currently own a CKT Bengal Kerambit, Craig Camerer Karambit, Hibben Claw II, and a couple of knock-offs.

Please review these threads in the Indochinese Martial Arts - General Forum    for info and pictures of some of the brands.


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15270
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14583
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11893
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10457&page=1&pp=15

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 11, 2004)

TallAdam,

  The best bet is to get a trainer and work with it daily. Sandy @karambit.com should be able to help you there. 
  The aluminum versions are great, the plastic versions are a bit lighter but still work well. Some folks I train with use both versions. The best method is to find a good instructor who will train you safely and correctly in either the Fillipino or Indonesian methodologies.

Steve Tarani's books, videos, dvds, are a good way to learn or pick up some additional techniques.

Ray Dionoldo also offers trainers, tapes, & live blades and is a supporter of Martial Talk website.

Have you checked out this yet?http://www.martialtalk.com/magazine/subs/feb2004.pdf
it may give you some insite as well.

As far as Live blade versions there are LOTS coming to market, some like the Tarani's, Emersons, Cutter Knife & Tool, and Szabo brands are very good.

STAY AWAY from the cheap *** imports like "Mtech" , They will just screw your technique up due to improper design.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2004)

Stick Dummy said:
			
		

> TallAdam,
> 
> STAY AWAY from the cheap a$$ imports like "Mtech" , They will just screw your technique up due to improper design.



Thanks Stick Dummy!!!

Great post and point, especially since one of our MT members (DerespinaKnives - Richard Derespina), who makes kerambits, supposedly had one of his designs ripped off by MTech (http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=189781&postcount=61).

One of the cool thing is that there is plenty of information from various knowlegeable people on the MT board to draw great findings about products.

Palusut


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Palusut - Thanks for the kind words :asian:


  What do you think of the Hibben Claw II? The pressure point things on the ring kinda confuse me with a FMA/IMA background..........


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2004)

Stick Dummy said:
			
		

> Palusut - Thanks for the kind words :asian:
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Hibben Claw II? The pressure point things on the ring kinda confuse me with a FMA/IMA background..........



You are quite welcome!

The Claw II prongs are good for pressure point but impeds the ability to spin the karambit, therefore I know some people who have grinded the prongs down.

Later,

Palusut


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 11, 2004)

Well I joined Kempo Karambit to learn some stuff to but i plain on get a few books and talking to a few arnis friends of mine even though i think the kempo karambit system will be different


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 12, 2004)

TallAdam,

  Let us know how the Karambit works with Kenpo, I've heard Mr. Collado has done a remarkable job of integrating this tool into his style. He used to post here....




Palusut,

  "Spin", or extend and retract the Karambit?  Thats what had me confused with the pressure point nodes, they seem to negate most of the more interesting applications.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 12, 2004)

Stick Dummy said:
			
		

> TallAdam,
> 
> Let us know how the Karambit works with Kenpo, I've heard Mr. Collado has done a remarkable job of integrating this tool into his style. He used to post here....



You mean advertise here. Michelle actually did more informative posting!  

Halfway serious, I have met both and they are great people!


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2004)

It doesn't take much imagination to integrate the kerambit into kenpo. If you have an instructor that can teach you the fundamentals of the weapon, then it is a no brainer to segue into Kenpo. The kerambit can be a little dicey at first, always remember your blade orientation and be sure of the weapon or you could accidently circumcise yourself.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 13, 2004)

Seig,

And what would your favorite technique transistion be??

Just curious............

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 13, 2004)

After Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and Mr. Ron Boswell shared some ideas, Tuhon Ray incorporated some of the Kempo timing drills with his Kali and Modern Arnis background and developed Punyo Mano.

It is an awesome system that is useful for empty-hand, kerambit, daga, baston, and even sarong.

I have one clip of him doing Punyo Mano using solo baston here:

http://www.ncfcskaliusa.com/files/punyo_mano_ani.gif.

And  here is a clip of a kerambit technique:

http://www.ncfcskaliusa.com/kerambit.html.

Later,

Palusut


----------



## Seig (Jul 13, 2004)

Stick Dummy said:
			
		

> Seig,
> 
> And what would your favorite technique transistion be??
> 
> ...


Remind me to show you how I would use it with Darting Maces.......


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 15, 2004)

I got a Spyderco Karambit Coming in the mail soon i payed a 100 it retails for 150 is that a good karambit though i am only afriad that the finger hole may be to small for me i have fat knuckles


----------



## kenpohands (Aug 16, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> It doesn't take much imagination to integrate the kerambit into kenpo.   then it is a no brainer to segue into Kenpo.
> 
> I guess not! I just did not put a karambit in my hand and do kenpo. Theres a little more to it than that Sir. Ask anyone who has worked out with my Glendora training group.  One no Brainer to another I guess.


----------



## kenpohands (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes I did post here at one time. And yes I did advertise a little to get a little exposure and welcome the kenpo community into the KKA. To share my discoveries of the karambit with my Kenpo Brothers. Unfortunatly I have had nothing but resistance to my Karambit incorporation into Kenpo from fellow Kenpoist.  The very art that does little with knifes at all. (unless pursed elsewhere) Kenpoist take cheap shots at me and the KKA all the time yet they fail to prove their reasons why they disagree with my ideas. Thats why I choose not to post on the Kenpo forums.  No one kenpoist who has bad mouthed my KKA has ever asked to train and show me that what I do I with a karambit is "a no brainer"   The kenpo talk is all talk. I have given over 30 years to the art of kenpo and in return I get closed minds and little support from my fellow kenpoist, this is sad to me. I would expect less support from outsiders.

Yet it is quite the opposite, The styles that KNOW knife fighting,many top knife /Karambit/ tactical practicioners are calling me out to show them first hand what it is I do. They encounter first hand training and when we are done I get their approval , endorsment and support. All my most loyal KKA members are from Phillipino based knife fighting systems. 

I just wish the Kenpo community would be a little more open minded and quit talking so much. Come on on the matt and train, not talk.Validate your comments about my Kenpo Karambit. Show me , explain why you think it does not work, come out and train for Gods sake. Perhaps you can teach me a few things.  Many knife fighters come visit. They test me and my Karambit skills all the time.They always end up staying. This past Sat I had a few of  Guru Inosanto's guys visit. They were very impressed, had a great time and will be continuing to train with us. My door is always open my all Kenpo Brothers.
Check your egos at the door and open your minds up a bit. You might be surprised at what you will see and learn! Kenpo is not the ONLY way my brothers! Let's support each other for a change.
Salute
Angelo Collado
5th Degree Black Belt
Kenpo Karate
(626)841-1290


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 16, 2004)

Angelo,

I saw your method down at "Blade" a couple of years ago.  Now I don't know Kenpo...but what you were showing was very, very good stuff.  Steve Tarani seems to think well of your methods, and that says a great deal.

Regards,


Steve


----------

